# Diablo 2 :( cant connect to games



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys, Me and my friend recently started playing Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction again. We used to play it online together through tcp/ip, though now I have installed a wireless network and I cant seem to be able to join any of his games (or anyone elses for that matter) and I am unable to join his, this also happens in other games such as empire earth 2. I was thinking that it may be a problem with my router and the way that I have set it up? I know this is not a firewall issue as I have allowed it to run. 

I was wondering if there was any advice you could give, its proably something to do with my ip address or gateway,

any help is greatly appreciated

edit* when I run the cmd screen and type "ping 127.0.0.1" as instructed by blizzard on their technical help page I recieve all four packets but when i do the next one "ping 10.0.0.25" none of the packets are recieved so something may not be configured properly with my router, anyone have any ideas?

I have an edimax broadband router and believe that it is because of the NAT settings that I can not join any games, does anyone know what ports I would have to open via port forwarding or special applications for this to be able to work?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Ports for Diablo 2 on your router, for forwarding:

* Allow port 6112 TCP out and allow established sessions in
* Allow port 4000 TCP out

Scorp.


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks, I done this last night and got it working but now I cant seem 2 join games anymore and I dont know why? what would I put into the private IP field? just my computers IP?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, exactly..it goes like this...

Outside games flow to you > thru inbound NAT port > thru same open port on firewall > forwarded to same port on your 'private i.p.' computer.

Same in reverse for outbound.

Scorp.


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks, I have opened these ports and used my IP in the field but yet I am still unable to join to peoples games through tcp/ip or open battle net, its rather annoying as i was able to last night but now I cant?  even after changing the prot forwarding setting I still cant join any games? got any ideas?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you sending the data to the right ip addy? My router gives a new one if I reset it.

Scorp


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah its the right IP adress and even if i go on to open battle net i can only join some games? it seems to work on and off for some reason, sometimes I can join games, then later I cant join games? and its the same message "failed to join game" 

I have allowed port forwarding on ports 6112 - 6119 and also 4000, 
not sure whats going on? there a part in my settings which is for special applications

"Some applications require multiple connections, such as Internet gaming, video conferencing, Internet telephony and others. These applications cannot work when Network Address Translation (NAT) is enabled. If you need to run applications that require multiple connections, specify the port normally associated with an application in the "Trigger Port" field,select the protocol type as TCP or UDP, then enter the public ports associated with the trigger port to open them for inbound traffic.
Note:The range of the Trigger Port is 1 to 65535."

does this have anything to do with it?


----------

